# Starting doses



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

I am thinking of trying t4 only. I am way too sensitive to t3. What is a good starting dose for a man 170 pounds? Not doing synthroid. Maybe a compound.

Thx


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

175 maybe??? (I'm female, weigh 120 to 130, and I take 137 to 150 micrograms.)

I was wondering if you had ever tried T4 only. I sure hope it works for you, Bruce!

How come you're not into trying Synthroid? Just curious.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, 175...or maybe 150 if you don't want to over shoot.


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

damn i got 120. Guess we will start with this. I tried synthroid (or as my 2 other hashis guy friends call it sin-*****) it made my eyes sensitive to light, sensitive to noise, gave me a horrible headache. ended up with a compound of 120 mcg. compounded with zinc and selenium. $38.00 for a month supply

On a funny note - I called the Dr. who took the thyroid out to talk to the PA who did most of the work. Was told "she doesn't work here anymore" Being the smart a$$ that i am i said "oh did she take out one too many unnecessary thyroids? the whole city of Dallas is running around without thyroids thanks to you guys". She didnt find that funny. HAHA

so i guess 120 will be ok to start with for now... Ill find out quickly if some of the actions i was getting was from the t3 in the armour i was taking. ready to get my life back.


----------

